# Adding audio to a prop



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Need a little advice from the experts. 


I am working on my 3rd column for the yard and want to do a nod towards Poe's "Cask of Amontillado". To that effect I have workout out mechanics to have a knocking on the inside of the column. What I want is to add a recording of some quotes from the short story. The cheapest controller I see from Fright Props that an do audio is the PicoBoo. But at $90 that seems a little pricey for the effect. Does anyone have any suggestions for how else I can do this? I thought about picking up a cheap MP3 player and trying to trigger it from a prop-1, but I am not sue how to go about doing this. Any recommendations on where I can get a cheap MP3 player that will work like that would also be helpful.


Thanks everyone for any help you can offer.


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

You have lots of options depending on your skill level for electronics / programming,

Something like this https://www.sparkfun.com/products/11029 would allow you to receive a trigger from another prop controller and play the prerecord end sounds, but only has this one function.

I have just discovered what's called the Falcon Player program and it runs on a Raspberry Pi ( which cost about $40 for the base board) the software is free and would allow you to do you initial job, but later on the scope is unlimited and can be used as a master controller for your whole setup. It's just takes a bit more work as you have to delve into loading programs ( it's based on Linux) and then things like wiring a trigger to an input requires a little bit of fiddling with additional components to make a trigger work properly.

I just got mine on Wednesday and managed to load the program after reading a few online help pages , and then working out how to use I know have 3 videos that play on demand to my projector, it's connected to my network and I can upload new videos/ music with the included software.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Mikkojay's Fourbanger prop controller could do what you are asking for very little money. He's currently pulled everything down temporarily while he irons out a few bugs, he should be back up and running soon. Several of us have already successfully built these controllers.

Here's a video I filmed 30 minutes after assembling all of the parts.


----------

